# Extra 300S Aerobatics video



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2005)

This is Nick Nilmeyer in his Extra 300S at the Camarillo airshow last August. The amazing thing is that he was 20 years old when I filmed this routine. He is good, really good! It's a bit big, but you get 7 minutes worth of aerobatics with some groovy music!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, thats phenomenal! And only 20? How long has he been flying?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

That was excellent! With that very first spiral manoeuvre, I thought he'd lost control for a second! What a flyer!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2005)

Not sure how long he's been flying. I think I read somewhere that he took a second at an aerobatics competition when he was 16 or 17! As you can see, he is quite exciting to watch. In the raw video, one of the guys I work with at the museum is talking in the background. When Nick starts the rolls on the way down, you hear Gene say "WOOOOOOOOW"!


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 9, 2005)

Stupendous!

Nicely tracked as he aerobatted all over the sky.

Couple of questions...

Why the music (and what is it.... some kind of jazz funk...)? I like the sound of the engine over any kind of music... plus sites like FlightLevel350 now refuse vids with a soundtrack for fear of copyright infringement.

Did you use MS MM and video card...?

Cheers
Roy


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2005)

I couldn't get away from the crowd, so you could hear alot of talking and kids in the background, which drives me nuts. The music is a band called Toto. The song is called "Jake to the Bone". I like having some pumping music behind it when there is a lot of idle chatter going on in the background when I shoot. This year, I should be able to get up on the risers and be above the crowd, then I can leave the sound as is.

I use Roxio Easy Media Creator 7 for all the editting. I used video capture in the past and have never been happy with it, so now I use pure digital. My camera is digital, so I come off it via firewire straight into the PC. 

Thanks for the accolades. I had the easy part, I just had to film it! 8)


----------

